# Stocking/Planting a 10 Gallon?



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all! I have a 10 Gallon tank thats been running for quite some time and currently I have 2 "wcmm" (they seem a lot smaller and more transparent) and 2 half grown Platy fry. I was hoping to take on an amazon theme by adding a lot more live plants and bogwood and change to black sand in most of the tank. 

Anyways I have been wanting to finalize a stocking list and this is what I had in mind...

2-3 Honey Gourami?
7 pygmy corries
+ small group of smaller schooling fish

I don't know what would be compatible with the gourami and I don't know were to begin researching. Would the gourami be to aggressive in a small tank? From what I've been researching people have only given positive feedback.

For the schooling fish I've read neons are to fragile, although they would look stunning! Is there a type of pygmy rasbora or should I go with a few guppies?

What plants are easy to grow without fertalizers and give off an amazon vibe?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i believe gouramies are asian fish..
i would do some small schooling fish and 6-8 pigmies sound good, have fun and post pics when you get a chance


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't want to put too many fish in a 10 gallon. I have a 10 with 1 betta in it and tons of java ferns and water wisteria. No ferts, 15 watt T8 and sand. 6 Neon tetras are nice but die easily. May try some cardinal tetras.


----------



## jmanofthesouth (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a school of about 15 neons in a 65 and they were beautiful. The only problem that I found was that they aren't that hardy of a fish. When I would do my large water changes I would loose 1 or 2 and I feel horrible about it. I currently have about 5 left.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

The Pygmy cories would be a sweet addition! The Honey Gourami would do fine. You could add microfish like Borara Rasboras. Ember tetras would be nice as well to introduce a nice red contrast. I would add some nice Java ferns, and some anubias to the tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Gouramis are Asian. 

One Honey in a 10 is all that will fit. They are territorial, and while Honeys are less aggressive than some Gouramis, a 10 is just not enough territory for more than one. A Betta would do as well. Lower level Gourami would be the smaller Sparkling Gourami, Chocolate, Licorice or a relative. 

SA top level fish: Hatchets. Not great in a 10 gallon, though. Skittish, and very active jumpers. Look for the smallest species. Not any of the silver ones. Marbled, or Marthaes. 

Mid level/schooling: Get the smallest, so you can have enough to make a school. Ember Tetras come to mind. If Asian is OK, then there are many species of dwarf Rasboras that are good in this size tank, or Celestial Pearl Danios.

Bottom dwellers: Any of the smallest Cories. Pygmaeus, hastatus, habrosus...

Algae: Otocinclus. For something different, look for the Zebra Oto.

To research catfish: Planet Catfish is the best.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon tank with some white cloud mountain minnows, as well as some other fish. The WCMMs are similar to neon tetras, but they are a hardier fish. I would recommend them.


----------

